# High Instep Boots?



## balErik (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I have high instep and quite narrow ancles. And I struggle to find the right boots for me. Bought TM2 ThirtyTwo boots 2 years ago, thought they would pack out, but they did not, pain. Bought Burton Ions online, heard from a friend they were suppose to be great, had no chance to test them beforehand. They hurt alot too, I can not tighten the lower part of the boot, and then they dont feel so good when I ride hard. My toes go numb after a little while. (have been riding these since last winter). I have also made a custom made insole which is nice, but does not really help with High Instep. 

So basicly I am after some boots with High instep, about same stiffness as the ions. I have read some other forum posts that some recommend K2, Nitro, Rome and Salomon boots. Very limited selections in the shops here in Oslo, so I can not get any of those brands in my size here atm. 

any boots recommendations are appreciated....


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Think you need to look into new insoles (super feet, remind, sole, etc.) rather than new boots. Not sure which are best for your feet though.


----------



## balErik (Apr 8, 2013)

I have some good insoles, custom made, low profile. I cant see any new insoles will help as it will not create any more space inside the boots for my high instep.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You could shave abit of liner off that sits over to top of your instep...see boot faq sticky


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Bah, didn't read well enough 1st time. Sorry.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a few years of hard labor will flatten that shit right out


----------

